# Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 5 1600 und Gigabyte GTX 1070 ti



## marcel5801 (12. April 2019)

*Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 5 1600 und Gigabyte GTX 1070 ti*

Guten Tag,
ich würde mir gerne dem nächst eine Wasserkühlung zulegen.
Diese soll sowohl meine CPU (Ryzen 5 1600) als auch meine Grafikkarte (Gigabyte GTX 1070 ti) kühlen.
Da dies meine erste Wasserkühlung ist, würde ich gerne nachfragen welche ich da nehmen könnte?

Habe folgenden Wasserkühler gefunden, welcher allerdings nur für CPU ist.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit hiermit auch meine Grafikkarte zu kühlen?
CoolerMaster MasterLiquid ML360R ARGB - Externe Wasserkühlungen | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,


----------



## Aerni (12. April 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 5 1600 und Gigabyte GTX 1070 ti*

warum? was willste damit erreichen? die 1070ti is am ende mit oc, so ziemlich. und der 1600 holste auch nix raus großartig. dafür haufen kohle verballern?


----------



## sinchilla (12. April 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 5 1600 und Gigabyte GTX 1070 ti*

Kann mich dem Vorredner nur anschließen, der boxed-kühler reicht bei der CPU völlig aus.

Spar das Geld lieber und investiere sinnvoll. Nen stinknormaler Golf brauch auch keine übergroße Brembobremsanlage,  bei der Leistung reicht die normale völlig aus.


----------



## Sinusspass (12. April 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 5 1600 und Gigabyte GTX 1070 ti*

Es wäre selbstverständlich wesentlich sinnvoller, Gpu und zu gegebener Zeit/ wenn nötig auch die Cpu aufzurüsten statt Geld in die Kühlung zu stecken.

Wenn du allerdings wirklich auf Kühlung setzen willst, dann kannst du mit der Aio Wasserkühlung nur die Cpu kühlen. Rein theoretisch kann man das Teil auch aufschneiden und einen Block für die Grafikkarte hinzufügen, praktisch wird das aber aus 3 Gründen in die Hose gehen: Der Radiator ist aus Aluminium und wird sich ohne reichlich Korrosionsschutz nicht mit dem Kupfer der Kühler vertragen. Dann ist die Sache ohne Ausgleichsbehälter sehr ätzend zu befüllen und zu entlüften, das macht selbst mit viel Geduld keinen Spaß mehr. Zu guter Letzt ist ein 360er Radiator doch etwas wenig für Cpu und Gpu.
Alternativ kannst du mit einer NZXT G12 eine Aio auf der Grafikkarte montieren, da bräuchtest du aber für Cpu und Gpu jeweils eine Aio, sprich doppelte Kosten.

Deutlich sinnvoller wäre es, direkt eine custom Wasserkühlung zu bauen, basteln musst du bei der Methode mit einem zusätzlichen Block sowieso. Vorteile sind, dass du den Kreislauf leicht erweitern kannst, qualitativ bessere Komponenten verbauen kannst, im Zweifel wesentlich bessere Lautstärke bei besserer Kühlung erzielen kannst und viele Komponenten über Jahre und verschiedene Hardware nutzen kannst. Wenn du daran Interesse hast, bräuchten wir dein Gehäuse und ein Budget sowie ggf. persönliche Präferenzen.


----------



## marcel5801 (16. April 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 5 1600 und Gigabyte GTX 1070 ti*

Vielen Dank für die schöne Antwort Sinusspass.
Mein Gehäuse wäre das Thermaltake Core P5 welches ich mir demnächst zulegen werde.
Thermaltake Core P5 Wand-Gehaeuse: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Das es bei der 1070 ti nicht umbedingt Sinn macht auf Wasserkühlung zu setzen ist mir klar, allerdings geht es mir eher darum das die Hardware möglichst gut aussieht und da gefällt mir eine Wasserkühlung um einiges lieber.

Die einzige Präferenz wäre das ich am liebsten Hard Tubes statt Schläuche verwenden würde.
An diese würde ich früher oder später kleinere LED´s befestigen.

Ausgeben würde ich am liebsten so um die 200€ wenn dies machbar ist.


----------



## Donutathome (16. April 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 5 1600 und Gigabyte GTX 1070 ti*

Bin kein Profi was Wasserkühlung angeht, aber habe auch mich mit einem Custom Loop beschäftigt und ein ähnliches Budget gehabt. Für 200 Euro ist gerade einmal ein CPU Only Loop drin. Und ein Kühlblock für Grafikkarten schlägt mit weiteren ca. 120-150 Euro zu Buche. Dann hast du aber noch immer keine Hard Tubes sondern nur Schläuche. Hard Tubes sind am Ende bestimmt 100 Euro mehr mit Werkzeug und Fittings. Von Thermaltake gibt es ein Kit mit Hard Tubes, das ist allerdings nur CPU Only und kostet je nach Radiator ab 350 Euro. 

Dazu kommt noch der Kühlblock für die GPU, mehr Hardtubes, mehr Fittings, mehr Radiatorfläche.

Unter 500 Euro halte ich das nicht für realistisch. Vorallem nicht unter der Prämisse "Gut aussehen". 

Da würde ich das Geld eher sparen und bei der nächsten Generation ein schönes Custom Modell kaufen, oder in ein RGB Stripe Set zbsp. von Corsair investieren. 

Wenn du unbedingt 200 Euro ausgeben möchtest kannst du dir auch eine AIO holen+ RGB Stripes und damit deinen PC aufwerten. Oder ein Cablekit von Cablemod kaufen.


----------



## marcel5801 (16. April 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 5 1600 und Gigabyte GTX 1070 ti*

Okay gut zu wissen.
Könnte ich die Schläuche in der cooler Master  MasterLiquid ML 360R gegen durchsichtige Schläuche austauschen?


----------



## Sinusspass (17. April 2019)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Ryzen 5 1600 und Gigabyte GTX 1070 ti*

Ja, im P5 sollte die Hardware schon was hermachen, sonst war das Gehäuse ja für die Katz.

An sich kann man die Schläche der Aio wechseln, das wird nur nicht so toll werden. Das Problem ist, die Dinger sind nicht wirklich dafür ausgelegt, auseinander genommen und gewartet/modifiziert zu werden, sondern Wegwerfprodukte. ich weiß nicht wie Cooler Master das geregelt hat, aber zumindest auf den ersten Blick sieht das nicht so leicht zu demontieren aus (wenn es danach noch irgendwie verwendbar sein soll). Um dann durchsichtige Schläuche zu verbauen, brauchst du auch gleich neue Anschlüsse, Block und Radiator müssen dafür passende Gewinde besitzen, dazu kommt dann noch die Problematik, dass du Kupfer und Alu in einem Kreislauf hast, was sich so nicht wirklich gut verträgt und ne ganze Menge Korrosionsschutz braucht, weil es sonst zu ungewollten chemischen Reaktionen kommt. Zu guter Letzt muss alles nochmal neu befüllt werden, was ohne Ausgleichsbehälter oder wenigstens einen zusätzlichen Anschluss zu befüllen in die Hose gehen wird. 
Zusammengefasst: Lass es so oder geh direkt auf custom, alles dazwischen bringt nichts außer Ärger.


----------

